# Using a swimming pool as a woman.



## busy woman

W will be living in Al Rehab and I am wondering if women can freely use the pool there or do you need to cover up?


----------



## Whitedesert

I suggest you avoid the tiny winy bikinis, but a normal one piece will do...for Al Rehab.


----------



## aykalam

busy woman said:


> W will be living in Al Rehab and I am wondering if women can freely use the pool there or do you need to cover up?


I assume you are talking about the pool inside the club. 

1- Yes you can use the pool, you don't need to cover up. There are many expats in Rehab, many of them teachers in international schools in New Cairo.

2- Expect to be stared at, regardless of what you wear. It really makes little difference if you wear a one piece or a bikini. 

3-I would avoid Fridays and Saturdays. Egyptian families tend to go to the pool for a picnic, only the kids (maybe dad too) will get in the water but there will be extended families eating and drinking and taking up all the loungers.


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> I assume you are talking about the pool inside the club.
> 
> 1- Yes you can use the pool, you don't need to cover up. There are many expats in Rehab, many of them teachers in international schools in New Cairo.
> 
> 2- Expect to be stared at, regardless of what you wear. It really makes little difference if you wear a one piece or a bikini.
> 
> 3-I would avoid Fridays and Saturdays. Egyptian families tend to go to the pool for a picnic, only the kids (maybe dad too) will get in the water but there will be extended families eating and drinking and taking up all the loungers.


BUT you will be forced to wear a SWIMMING HAT as a woman. My daughter was ordered out of the pool for not wearing one
- I've been told 2 possible reasons 
1) long hair blocks the filters
2) wet hair is seen as erotic, as women shower after/before/during sex.:eyebrows:
up to you to pick which you believe


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> BUT you will be forced to wear a SWIMMING HAT as a woman. My daughter was ordered out of the pool for not wearing one
> - I've been told 2 possible reasons
> 1) long hair blocks the filters
> 2) wet hair is seen as erotic, as women shower after/before/during sex.:eyebrows:
> up to you to pick which you believe


yes, I forgot to mention that. 

I have thought about it many times, there is absolutely no plausible or logical explanation for it. Other than "women must cover themselves"


----------



## Whitedesert

Lanason said:


> BUT you will be forced to wear a SWIMMING HAT as a woman. My daughter was ordered out of the pool for not wearing one
> - I've been told 2 possible reasons
> 1) long hair blocks the filters
> 2) wet hair is seen as erotic, as women shower after/before/during sex.:eyebrows:
> up to you to pick which you believe


 He, he, at least there is three options on point two...


----------



## busy woman

Thank you for all the comments!


----------



## PaulAshton

You could always try and go as a mermaid imagine the looks you would get


----------



## laurencree

Lanason said:


> BUT you will be forced to wear a SWIMMING HAT as a woman. My daughter was ordered out of the pool for not wearing one
> - I've been told 2 possible reasons
> 1) long hair blocks the filters
> 2) wet hair is seen as erotic, as women shower after/before/during sex.:eyebrows:
> up to you to pick which you believe


Iv always been told that it blocks the filters.... This is the reason why back in englad.when i was in school and did swimming class i had to wear one


----------



## aykalam

laurencree said:


> Iv always been told that it blocks the filters.... This is the reason why back in englad.when i was in school and did swimming class i had to wear one


It may well block the filters but surely male hair does too.  and before anyone says it, there are quite a few hip teenage boys in Al Rehab with long hair so they should all be wearing the swimming caps, right?


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> It may well block the filters but surely male hair does too.  and before anyone says it, there are quite a few hip teenage boys in Al Rehab with long hair so they should all be wearing the swimming caps, right?




and what about the oil they wear in their hair?


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have short hair so will I pass as a boys head of hair?


----------



## aykalam

if you shaved your head you would still need to cover it to go in the pool, rules are rules


----------



## ArabianNights

If you are a woman and you need to cover, whilst swimming, you can get one of those 'Burkinis', as they are called in the UK - which is basically a suit that covers all legs and arms and has a kind of cap to cover the hair, for Hijaabis. Here, they are called "Mayoon al-mutahagiba' and apparently are found anywhere.... I think this is what Egyptian women wear when they/if they go swimming. I am actually looking for one myself - they are really expensive and hard to find in the UK - here they start from around 60/70 EGP plus


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> If you are a woman and you need to cover, whilst swimming, you can get one of those 'Burkinis', as they are called in the UK - which is basically a suit that covers all legs and arms and has a kind of cap to cover the hair, for Hijaabis. Here, they are called "Mayoon al-mutahagiba' and apparently are found anywhere.... I think this is what Egyptian women wear when they/if they go swimming. I am actually looking for one myself - they are really expensive and hard to find in the UK - here they start from around 60/70 EGP plus




Egyptian women go into the sea more or less fully clothed.. a very dangerous practice.


----------



## charleen

MaidenScotland said:


> Egyptian women go into the sea more or less fully clothed.. a very dangerous practice.


No...muslim women. I hang out with Coptic women all the time and they wear one pieces or bikinis...as they wish. The Christians only cover up more if there are a lot of muslim families around.


----------



## laurencree

aykalam said:


> It may well block the filters but surely male hair does too.  and before anyone says it, there are quite a few hip teenage boys in Al Rehab with long hair so they should all be wearing the swimming caps, right?


on paper yes you are right.... but this is dubai... so its probably the 2nd one then


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Egyptian women go into the sea more or less fully clothed.. a very dangerous practice.


is that because the crabs might bite?


----------



## MaidenScotland

charleen said:


> No...muslim women. I hang out with Coptic women all the time and they wear one pieces or bikinis...as they wish. The Christians only cover up more if there are a lot of muslim families around.




Well I know a Christian women who lives in Miami and she sent her brother a family photo of her and her husband on the beach to her brother here in Cairo.. he was livid how dare she go on the beach and flaunt herself like that, although once he had been to London and had an eye fill he did say to me.. you actually stop looking.


----------



## charleen

MaidenScotland said:


> Well I know a Christian women who lives in Miami and she sent her brother a family photo of her and her husband on the beach to her brother here in Cairo.. he was livid how dare she go on the beach and flaunt herself like that, although once he had been to London and had an eye fill he did say to me.. you actually stop looking.


My husband is a Coptic man and he does get "nervous" when we are at the beach and I wear great swimwear.Yet this is only due to the fact that the conservative muslims on the beach stare and talk. He hates that. yet when we were in sharm I had a bikini and were with foreigners and no problem. he was fine and relaxed.


----------



## MaidenScotland

charleen said:


> My husband is a Coptic man and he does get "nervous" when we are at the beach and I wear great swimwear.Yet this is only due to the fact that the conservative muslims on the beach stare and talk. He hates that. yet when we were in sharm I had a bikini and were with foreigners and no problem. he was fine and relaxed.




I think that is rather unfair to suggest it is just conservative Muslim men that stare I am sure Coptic men are just the same..


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I think that is rather unfair to suggest it is just conservative Muslim men that stare I am sure Coptic men are just the same..


Show me a man who doesn't look.....regardless of their religion.That's why they wear sunglasses so the wives and girlfriends can't see which direction the eyes are going.


----------



## charleen

hurghadapat said:


> Show me a man who doesn't look.....regardless of their religion.That's why they wear sunglasses so the wives and girlfriends can't see which direction the eyes are going.


Men look at pretty girls yes, I look at handsome men. But I don't stare and oggle body parts and the men I am talking about do not treat the women like ****s cause they wear swimsuits or look at them as trash cause they show skin. There is a difference.


----------



## MaidenScotland

charleen said:


> Men look at pretty girls yes, I look at handsome men. But I don't stare and oggle body parts and the men I am talking about do not treat the women like ****s cause they wear swimsuits or look at them as trash cause they show skin. There is a difference.




Doesn't make them Muslim!


----------



## ArabianNights

hurghadapat said:


> Show me a man who doesn't look.....regardless of their religion.That's why they wear sunglasses so the wives and girlfriends can't see which direction the eyes are going.


How cheeky! I would never have thought, in my innocent mind, that they would ever even think of doing that!


----------



## charleen

MaidenScotland said:


> Doesn't make them Muslim!


When their wives are head to toe in clothing on the beach in a chair while they splash about in shorts and I am nearby in a swimuit...amid looks of "she is crazy or oh my look at that ..." or other such nonsense, well yes it is the conservative muslims on the beach. NOt all no, just conservative ones that bring their families to gander while they (the men splash about). It is difficult to swim with my husband and relax when the wives are on the sidelines doing nothing in the sun and the men are in the pool. If I swim by it is not good, and it makes my husband nervous.

DOn't get me wrong, I know muslims who go swimming and wear whatever, but i meant conservative ones that either wear the whole clothing in the water or don't go in at all.


----------



## ArabianNights

charleen said:


> When their wives are head to toe in clothing on the beach in a chair


How does what another woman wearing on the beach bother you? What's it to you, what they wear? 





> while they splash about in shorts and I am nearby in a swimuit...amid looks of "she is crazy or oh my look at that ..." or other such nonsense, well yes it is the conservative muslims on the beach. NOt all no, just conservative ones that bring their families to gander while they (the men splash about).


What makes someone a 'conservative Muslim'? That they decide to wear clothes and not show flesh? I don't know what you are trying to say indirectly here. Spit it out. 




> It is difficult to swim with my husband and relax when the wives are on the sidelines doing nothing in the sun and the men are in the pool.


???? Why? There are always people sunbathing on the sides of swimming pools and on beaches. How can 'conservative Muslim women' be an issue for you, and stop you from enjoying your time at the beach? Are you there to dictate what people choose to wear at the beach, or to enjoy yourself with your family?
Again, exactly what are you trying to say here? Spit it out.



> If I swim by it is not good, and it makes my husband nervous.


Why?



> DOn't get me wrong, I know muslims who go swimming and wear whatever, but i meant conservative ones that either wear the whole clothing in the water or don't go in at all.


Again, whats it to do with you, in regards to what they wear? At the end of the day you are living in a majority Muslim country, which has (probably until recently) has given relative freedom for foreigners/non-Muslims to have access to alcohol and certain aspects of 'western' lifestyle that are usually not enjoyed or normal as part of a Muslim country. Who are you to dictate what a 'conservative Muslim' wears on THEIR beach? This may sound harsh, but if you do not like it, you know where the airport is. I am sure you'll find many naked people to your liking on Miami beach, who will be naked for you on the 'sidelines' as opposed to being a 'fully clothed conservative'.


----------



## aykalam

:mod: please


----------



## ArabianNights

aykalam said:


> :mod: please


Take that hat off that smiley face, you should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## jojo

My only issue with being fully dressed either in the water or on the side is that it must be restrictive, hot and uncomfortable. i know that if I wear a tee shirt to cover from the sun its horrid if it gets wet. Apart from that I guess I'd feel a bit uneasy about being the only one in a teeny weeny bikini in amongst everyone else being dressed. But I do agree that when you're a visitor in another country you go with their rules, oh and lets not forget, some look better in bikinis etc than others!

Personally, I reckon, give us humans a few more generations and the whole islam/christian/conservative muslim dress code will become an amalgam and folk will wear what they're comfortable in - which IMO is how it should be!

Jo xxx


----------



## ArabianNights

jojo said:


> My only issue with being fully dressed either in the water or on the side is that it must be restrictive, hot and uncomfortable. i know that if I wear a tee shirt to cover from the sun its horrid if it gets wet. Apart from that I guess I'd feel a bit uneasy about being the only one in a teeny weeny bikini in amongst everyone else being dressed. But I do agree that when you're a visitor in another country you go with their rules, oh and lets not forget, some look better in bikinis etc than others!
> 
> Personally, I reckon, give us humans a few more generations and the whole islam/christian/conservative muslim dress code will become an amalgam and folk will wear what they're comfortable in - which IMO is how it should be!
> 
> Jo xxx



I agree with you, and I think it is a personal choice and many make that choice based on what they feel comfortable in and according to the society that they live in. I only started wearing the Hijaab last year and thankfully, I feel so much better wearing it, then when I didnt. I get treated with more respect and more dignity then when I wasn't wearing it. I am not really one to go into the sea anyway, but if I do, its usually only to get my feet wet. If I do find a 'burkini', then I might take the risk and go out into the sea  Some countries have a women's only beach... which is of course is more comfortable for the hijaabi or those who wear more 'conservative' dress. Also, Islamically, a woman should usually should cover herself, so should men. But of course in today's society it is interpreted way out of context.


----------



## CatMandoo

I would estimate about 80% of my relatives (those who are arabian) wear the "burkini" and not a one has complained of it being uncomfortable. I don't swim, but would wear one myself if I did. It's made of lightweight/fast drying lycra type material and not unsafe at all. Looking at those who wear bikini and opt for hours and hours of baking in the sun - Two words come to mind - Skin Cancer.


----------



## MaidenScotland

charleen said:


> When their wives are head to toe in clothing on the beach in a chair while they splash about in shorts and I am nearby in a swimuit...amid looks of "she is crazy or oh my look at that ..." or other such nonsense, well yes it is the conservative muslims on the beach. NOt all no, just conservative ones that bring their families to gander while they (the men splash about). It is difficult to swim with my husband and relax when the wives are on the sidelines doing nothing in the sun and the men are in the pool. If I swim by it is not good, and it makes my husband nervous.
> 
> DOn't get me wrong, I know muslims who go swimming and wear whatever, but i meant conservative ones that either wear the whole clothing in the water or don't go in at all.




I have been on the public beach in Alexandria.. fully clothed and I was stared at, in fact a family came and actually put their chairs around me so that they could stare.. nothing to do with what I was wearing or what religion I am or what religion they were, I guess the novelty of a western women sitting on the beach was just too good to miss.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> How does what another woman wearing on the beach bother you? What's it to you, what they wear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes someone a 'conservative Muslim'? That they decide to wear clothes and not show flesh? I don't know what you are trying to say indirectly here. Spit it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???? Why? There are always people sunbathing on the sides of swimming pools and on beaches. How can 'conservative Muslim women' be an issue for you, and stop you from enjoying your time at the beach? Are you there to dictate what people choose to wear at the beach, or to enjoy yourself with your family?
> Again, exactly what are you trying to say here? Spit it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, whats it to do with you, in regards to what they wear? At the end of the day you are living in a majority Muslim country, which has (probably until recently) has given relative freedom for foreigners/non-Muslims to have access to alcohol and certain aspects of 'western' lifestyle that are usually not enjoyed or normal as part of a Muslim country. Who are you to dictate what a 'conservative Muslim' wears on THEIR beach? This may sound harsh, but if you do not like it, you know where the airport is. I am sure you'll find many naked people to your liking on Miami beach, who will be naked for you on the 'sidelines' as opposed to being a 'fully clothed conservative'.




It is not a Muslim beach.. it does not belong to Muslims it is an Egyptian beach belonging to the Egyptian people but other than that I do agree with you, what people wear on the beach or not wear is up to them.


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been on the public beach in Alexandria.. fully clothed and I was stared at, in fact a family came and actually put their chairs around me so that they could stare.. nothing to do with what I was wearing or what religion I am or what religion they were, I guess the novelty of a western women sitting on the beach was just too good to miss.


When my husband was here in Egypt, and saw a white blonde haired blued eyed lad, he got so excited and wanted to take a picture with him! I was so embarrassed to say the least. I apologized to the boy and his parents afterwards and my husband got a scalding from me after wards  (I guess you know now know who wears the pants in my marriage   ) 

For my husband, born and raised in a village on the Afghan border - it wasnt that it was a perverse way of thinking, its just that he had never seen the combination of blue eyes and blond hair before, even though there are some blonde haired Afghan-border people and even some with green and blue eyes.... but for some reason, one's from the west are different! And are worth the stare


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> It is not a Muslim beach.. it does not belong to Muslims it is an Egyptian beach belonging to the Egyptian people but other than that I do agree with you, what people wear on the beach or not wear is up to them.


I never said that it was a Muslim beach - but a majority Muslim country. Even the Coptic Christians and Egyptians in general are more conservative in their dress, in comparison to say America. Yes, the beach belongs to Egyptians.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Who are you to dictate what a 'conservative Muslim' wears on THEIR beach? This may sound harsh, but if you do not like it, you know where the airport is


----------



## MaidenScotland

Have a look at the old black and white movies, old photographs of Egypt taken in the 60s and some of the 70s.. shows Egypt as a modern, chic swinging city that you would not recognise today.


----------



## CatMandoo

MaidenScotland said:


> Have a look at the old black and white movies, old photographs of Egypt taken in the 60s and some of the 70s.. shows Egypt as a modern, chic swinging city that you would not recognise today.


And in just about everyone of them, you will see a group of men sitting around smoking hash pipes....:eyebrows::eyebrows: too funny!


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Who are you to dictate what a 'conservative Muslim' wears on THEIR beach? This may sound harsh, but if you do not like it, you know where the airport is


Are these conservative Muslims not Egyptian?


----------



## MaidenScotland




----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Are these conservative Muslims not Egyptian?




Yes they are.. but your post doesn't really as that.


----------



## jojo

MaidenScotland said:


> View attachment 4715


Well you wouldnt go swimming in that would you?? it would ruin it!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

Where did my other photos go?


----------



## jojo

with all the fighting in the world, doesnt it make anyone else question the righteousness of religion so why bother with it???????? Live and let live!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## CatMandoo

jojo said:


> Well you wouldnt go swimming in that would you?? it would ruin it!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


That photo is very bizarre. First the woman (blonde) only has half her head covered, and secondly she is not wearing an islamic swimming suit, but instead an abayah . I have relatives in Jeddah and not ONE of them would swim with that on. That is a house dress.


----------



## ArabianNights

I'm sorry, ill rephrase:

Who are you to dictate what an Egyptian 'conservative Muslim' wears on THEIR beach? This may sound harsh, but if you do not like it, you know where the airport is.


----------



## jojo

CatMandoo said:


> That photo is very bizarre. First the woman (blonde) only has half her head covered, and secondly she is not wearing an islamic swimming suit, but instead an abayah . I have relatives in Jeddah and not ONE of them would swim with that on. That is a house dress.



Arent blondes allowed to wear an abayah????  I'm only teasing lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> View attachment 4715




Ahhhhh you look lovely, you should wear that all the time!!!


----------



## ArabianNights

Its certainly is NOT Burkini, but it is an ABAYAH... But a very beautiful one MashAllah


----------



## CatMandoo

jojo said:


> Arent blondes allowed to wear an abayah????
> 
> Jo xxx


Of course blondes can  The more the merrier


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> That photo is very bizarre. First the woman (blonde) only has half her head covered, and secondly she is not wearing an islamic swimming suit, but instead an abayah . I have relatives in Jeddah and not ONE of them would swim with that on. That is a house dress.




Of course its not for swimming.. it is not a house dress.. it is for going out shopping.. I had shorts and a teeshirt on underneath.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I actually posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## CatMandoo

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course its not for swimming.. it is not a house dress.. it is for going out shopping.. I had shorts and a teeshirt on underneath.


I don't understand your point of posting your pic in abayah when we were discussing swimsuits. It seemed to me that you were inferring that this was some type of swimsuit. My relatives call that a housedress, sorry.


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> I don't understand your point of posting your pic in abayah when we were discussing swimsuits. It seemed to me that you were inferring that this was some type of swimsuit. My relatives call that a housedress, sorry.




I have said I posted in the wrong thread... for some reason it landed up here and not on the thread where I show me on the beach in Jeddah..


----------



## jojo

I think you look very glam Maiden! Is it difficult to wear - I mean can you move about freely in it? they always look big, bulky and restrictive to me amd not terribly flattering to the figure (no bad thing when you need to lose a few pounds tho )??

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

jojo said:


> I think you look very glam Maiden! Is it difficult to wear - I mean can you move about freely in it? they always look big, bulky and restrictive to me amd not terribly flattering to the figure (no bad thing when you need to lose a few pounds tho )??
> 
> Jo xxx




Thank you.. No not difficult to wear at all. Makes life very easy when you have spilled ice cream down your teeshirt just before you go out.. no need to run and change


----------



## MaidenScotland

jojo said:


> I think you look very glam Maiden! Is it difficult to wear - I mean can you move about freely in it? they always look big, bulky and restrictive to me amd not terribly flattering to the figure (no bad thing when you need to lose a few pounds tho )??
> 
> Jo xxx




You know that old saying.. everyone is beautiful in the dark? Well everyone is the same size in an abaaya


----------



## ArabianNights

jojo said:


> I think you look very glam Maiden! Is it difficult to wear - I mean can you move about freely in it? they always look big, bulky and restrictive to me amd not terribly flattering to the figure (no bad thing when you need to lose a few pounds tho )??
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo, they are very very very comfortable to wear, they may look glamorous, but they are very light and they cover everything.... very convenient and very very very comfortable


----------



## ArabianNights

Jo, I think the time has come. I think you should wear one.


----------



## jojo

ArabianNights said:


> Jo, I think the time has come. I think you should wear one.



Um, I'm more of a jeans and sweatshirt kinda girl/lady LOL!!! And I'm not someone who likes washing, ironing or spending lotsa money and they look to me like high maintenance????!!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

jojo said:


> Um, I'm more of a jeans and sweatshirt kinda girl/lady LOL!!! And I'm not someone who likes washing, ironing or spending lotsa money and they look to me like high maintenance????!!! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx




Silly Jo.. the maid washes and irons them!


----------



## jojo

MaidenScotland said:


> Silly Jo.. the maid washes and irons them!


 Ah! :rofl: :rofl: 

Jo xxx


----------



## marenostrum

Arabian,

there are mediterranean resorts here in egypty where egyptian girls can wear bathing costume and i have seen the odd bikini too appear but they are in private complexes and cost ££££.
Also with regards to Sharm, you may thing that it is ok to wear bathing costume there but egyptians who work there will still stare like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> Arabian,
> 
> there are mediterranean resorts here in egypty where egyptian girls can wear bathing costume and i have seen the odd bikini too appear but they are in private complexes and cost ££££.
> Also with regards to Sharm, you may thing that it is ok to wear bathing costume there but egyptians who work there will still stare like there is no tomorrow.




A Syrian friend of mine (male) told me that Arabs stare.. they stare at me, they stare at you they stare at themselves in the mirror.


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> A Syrian friend of mine (male) told me that Arabs stare.. they stare at me, they stare at you they stare at themselves in the mirror.


I have visited Jordan and Syria and the problem was not as bad as here.
Syria, at least Damascus, is more liberal compared to this place.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> I have visited Jordan and Syria and the problem was not as bad as here.
> Syria, at least Damascus, is more liberal compared to this place.




I swam with a one piece costume in Oman.. never felt as if anyone was lusting after me
Swam in Jeddah.. although it was a private beach there were men about and I felt fine.
Yemenis... dont get me started


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> I swam with a one piece costume in Oman.. never felt as if anyone was lusting after me
> Swam in Jeddah.. although it was a private beach there were men about and I felt fine.
> Yemenis... dont get me started


I went nightclubbing whilst in Damascus and it was pretty liberal.
Minis skirts, girls going out in groups, getting out of taxis etc etc.

In general the country looked quite liberal (by ME standards anyway).
There is even a whole jewish quarter in Damascus with loads of jews selling jewelerry.

Thats why i can't get my head around whats going on in Syria.


----------



## charleen

ArabianNights said:


> How does what another woman wearing on the beach bother you? What's it to you, what they wear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes someone a 'conservative Muslim'? That they decide to wear clothes and not show flesh? I don't know what you are trying to say indirectly here. Spit it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???? Why? There are always people sunbathing on the sides of swimming pools and on beaches. How can 'conservative Muslim women' be an issue for you, and stop you from enjoying your time at the beach? Are you there to dictate what people choose to wear at the beach, or to enjoy yourself with your family?
> Again, exactly what are you trying to say here? Spit it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, whats it to do with you, in regards to what they wear? At the end of the day you are living in a majority Muslim country, which has (probably until recently) has given relative freedom for foreigners/non-Muslims to have access to alcohol and certain aspects of 'western' lifestyle that are usually not enjoyed or normal as part of a Muslim country. Who are you to dictate what a 'conservative Muslim' wears on THEIR beach? This may sound harsh, but if you do not like it, you know where the airport is. I am sure you'll find many naked people to your liking on Miami beach, who will be naked for you on the 'sidelines' as opposed to being a 'fully clothed conservative'.



this is not a western lifestyle we are trying to live as all the family are egyptian but me! We are trying to live as the other percentage want to without being looked at like we are doing it wrong
It is not a privlege to be aloud to drink or wear swimsuits but our own choice, I am not saying that people on the sidelines dressed or men in a pool bother me, Not at all
It is the fact that me there in my suit swimming bothers all of them and not jsut me but my family too.

Let's agree to disagree ok?


----------



## ArabianNights

jojo said:


> Um, I'm more of a jeans and sweatshirt kinda girl/lady LOL!!! And I'm not someone who likes washing, ironing or spending lotsa money and they look to me like high maintenance????!!! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx



Come on! I know you wanna, and you know you really, really wanna!  Just chuck into tha washing machine, it'll take care of itself, not that hard really!


----------



## ArabianNights

maidenscotland said:


> a syrian friend of mine (male) told me that arabs stare.. They stare at me, they stare at you they stare at themselves in the mirror.


lol


----------



## ArabianNights

marenostrum said:


> I went nightclubbing whilst in Damascus and it was pretty liberal.
> Minis skirts, girls going out in groups, getting out of taxis etc etc.


 REALLY??? 

AstagfirrAllah!!

Lol


----------



## ArabianNights

charleen said:


> this is not a western lifestyle we are trying to live as all the family are egyptian but me!


Oh, that's OK then. I'm so happy for you 





> We are trying to live as the other percentage want to without being looked at like we are doing it wrong


Errr, OK!




> It is not a privlege to be aloud to drink or wear swimsuits but our own choice,


OK. And?



> I am not saying that people on the sidelines dressed or men in a pool bother me


Err... you were on about 'conservative Muslims', but whatever



> Not at all
> *It is the fact that me there in my suit swimming bothers all of them and not jsut me but my family too.*
> 
> Let's agree to disagree ok?


 :rofl: Youve just admitted that you in your swimming suit is a problem for you and your family. There are obviously issues going on here. 

eace:


----------

